# Help smooth my juice



## Nightwalker (6/12/16)

Now I've learnt that I like 80/20 and up juices.
I know I love 6mg and 3mg juices.
But what I want to know is how to smooth the juice I make. 
What can I add to round it off. Eg tobacco. I love the taste but want it smooth and creamy.


----------



## andro (7/12/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Now I've learnt that I like 80/20 and up juices.
> I know I love 6mg and 3mg juices.
> But what I want to know is how to smooth the juice I make.
> What can I add to round it off. Eg tobacco. I love the taste but want it smooth and creamy.


That is what takes a looooooong time to learn. and for everybody is different.Is not magic ingredient . When say long time is not a few days but months (in my personal experience)for each juice. At the moment is full of idiots that want to make juice and sell it for a profit and dont have an idea about how to start,and they think they can come up with the holy grail of ejuice in 2 days,( dont get me wrong im happy more people wanna sell but i think who does it at least should have a passion for it and done his or hers homework first ) Take your time and patience and money and concentrate etc etc etc and enjoy the learning curve. Will be a long one but really interesting.A tip do batchings. For each juice u try do 10,20,50,etc variations of ingredients u want to use and record everything. after feww weeks taste and start again . Imo is the rigth way to come up with a smooth juice 
example batch 1 0.1%starwberry 
batch 2 0,.2% strawberry 
batch 3 0.3 strawberry 
and see how it goes . Off course the other ingredients stay the same u dont change everything all the time. if not is not batching anymore

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (7/12/16)

If you do not want to add sweetness, add some (say around 1%) FA Fresh Cream. If you want sweet, add FA Vienna Cream. You can also try FA MTS Vape Wizard, which smooths and adds mouth feel.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Huffapuff (7/12/16)

A place to start is with FA's MTS Vape Wizard. It's meant to make it Mellow Thick and Smooth. But be careful using it as it can have adverse effects.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DirtyD (7/12/16)

Huffapuff said:


> A place to start is with FA's MTS Vape Wizard. It's meant to make it Mellow Thick and Smooth. But be careful using it as it can have adverse effects.


What adverse effects are you talking about


----------



## Huffapuff (7/12/16)

DirtyD said:


> What adverse effects are you talking about



I've read that using too much (more than 1%) can blur flavours rather than enhance them. Here are some notes from the interwebs:

Flavor Enhancer ; 

1. TRIACETIN = taste softener/number = AAA MAGIC MASK (FA) = SMOOTH TPA = MTS VAPE WIZARD (ingredient)
2. ISOBUTAVAN = thickener ; ingredient of MTS Vape Wizard by FA, Smooth by TPA This is the "thickening" agent in the aforementioned enhancers. It does not actually thicken your juice any, but alters the mouth feel of the vapor to seem thicker. It also cancels the vapor thinning effect of some flavorings, thus making your clouds appear denser. Too much of it makes everything taste like vanilla."
3. WOOD ROSIN EXTRACTIVE: = bitter wizard, Used in Gatorade and some colas to give a bitter note. At 0.5%, masks the flavor of vg and pg, thus only leaving the taste of your flavor mix. At 1% or higher, gives the pleasant bitter ring of colas, whiskeys, or dark chocolate. 

MTS removes some edginess off of and helps round out some flavor mixes. This is a good additive for darker/stronger tobacco flavors, but be very careful!!!! 1 drop per 10ml will likely suffice, anything over that tends to get muddy.


----------



## Unicorn Puff (7/12/16)

I like to use a creamy type flavors to smooth a juice, start off with 1% of any creamy flavor or even less (eg: ice-cream, cream, milk, custard etc). Some flavors are very dry and scratchy. I am personally not a fan of the other additives in general. I agree with andro, mix multiple batches but only change one thing at a time (keep very good records of each one you mix). I make fairly big batches at least 30ml of each when trying to fine tune a juice because I usually need to try a few tanks before I can decide if it is just right. 

Then be patient while it steeps - this is the hardest part for me. I literally hide my stuff away from myself

Reactions: Like 1


----------

